# AGE of EMPIRES III "WILL not RUN"



## austin413 (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't have a clue what the problem is unless it's just XP. After installation I double-clicked the icon and the hourglass would appear for a half second and then nothing. I install the patch and updated directx. Fairly upset that I paid good money for it ,expecting an awsome game, and now I'm trying to figure out if there's any chance I will play it at all. If there is one among you that may have an answer PLEASE let me know.


----------



## Wheely34 (Nov 19, 2004)

did u try uninstalling it and installing it again?

and u do have direct X 9.0c right? And the latest drivers for ur video card


----------



## austin413 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes i have reinstalled and yes i do have directx 9.0c and I just updated my video card drivers . Unfortunately there has been no change.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

try terminating all programs and unecessary processes in the background


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

Ummmm.....what are your system specs?

You may be trying to run aoe3 on a ancient system.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

that too


----------



## austin413 (Oct 25, 2005)

dell dimension xps gen 2, ati radeon 9800 pro, don't have the rest of the informatio right now. I'm wondering if i have like a dll file missing.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

it will tell you if you do have a missing dll.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

I got the same problem with Act of warirect Action. It runs on my mates comp and will install on mine, but wont run. Keeps saying disc not found dangit!


----------



## KingOfPain (Nov 6, 2005)

So what is the verdict? I am having the SAME exact problem. I have tried EVERYTHING. Went out and bought a new graphics card, more memory, did everything under the sun that the technicians (who dont speak a lick of english by the way) TRIED to tell me to do, but NOTHING!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

haplo210 said:


> I got the same problem with Act of warirect Action. It runs on my mates comp and will install on mine, but wont run. Keeps saying disc not found dangit!


Try the safedisc option from microsoft.


----------



## Wheely34 (Nov 19, 2004)

Could a firewall have anything to do with it? I don't think it does because that doesnt seem like a firewall issue, but just disable it anyway and try it. Maybe by some chance, when u installed the game, the firewall blocked something?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It shouldn't, especially if its a router firewall...


----------



## Wheely34 (Nov 19, 2004)

yeah, i just thought it would be worth a try


----------



## Fletcher (Nov 8, 2005)

I too have the same problem. Sry, Can't post link, against forum rules.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Are any of you guys running Nero? This application can cause problems with certain games. If so the solution could lie in downloading a patch, I recommended phoning the tech help number that came with the game. They will direct you to a safe and official site. 
I think posting links to no cd cracks could fall foul of forum rules by the way.
I would also never turn off my Firewall for any application. If the application won't run with the Firewall on then I would'nt use it. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Fletcher (Nov 8, 2005)

I was reading about this problem on the official AOE3 boards and no one has had any luck fixing it. Some guy was already on tech help lines and microsoft appearently has no idea how to fix this. With or without the v1.01 patch I still get this problem. As for the nocd crack, it fixed my problem but if it does fall under forum rules about the link I'll remove it. Firewalls are not the problem, I don't have a firewall running and still get the problem.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Fletcher said:


> As for the nocd crack, it fixed my problem but if it does fall under forum rules about the link I'll remove it.


NOCD cracks are against forum rules so please if you haven't done so already remove the link.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Sounds like a toughie....

If the NOCD crack works then at least it's a clue. IMO it means the disc is stopping the game loading for some reason.
Haplo210 what software are you using that you're Friend is not? Mainly burning or copying software. 
I've seen it before where A game would install fine but not run due to Nero being installed on the computer. It seems the disc thought it was going to get copied. A "patch" that allowed the game to run without the disc solved the problem, this patch was obtained through official means, but it seems Microsoft Have not sorted it out yet. 
So if you could find out the offending software and remove it, it could solve the problem, at least until Microsoft sort themselves out. 
It might be something completely different but if you really want to play the game it's worth a shot.

Well done on you're A+ Tidus :up: :up:


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Fizban said:


> Well done on you're A+ Tidus :up: :up:


 thank you!


----------



## 1C&C1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Im having a different problem.

Its saying that their is a file missing or somthing and i need to retrieve it. It doesnt actually let me do anything though it just sais retry or cancle so i click retry and it installs for a while then sais the same.

I might kill myself if i dont get this working please help me out.

Oli.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

1C&C1 said:


> Im having a different problem.
> 
> Its saying that their is a file missing or somthing and i need to retrieve it. It doesnt actually let me do anything though it just sais retry or cancle so i click retry and it installs for a while then sais the same.
> 
> ...


Hi 1C&C1,

Welcome to TSG,

I can't really help with the description you gave, you need to post more information. What the error is would be useful so try to install the game again and write down the error and then post it. 
Most importantly though start a new thread rather than Hijacking this one, you will get a much better response that way.


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

that way the invented the demos xD. i downlaoded the demo, and my problem was that, apparently, this game(Age of Empires III) needed a huge resolution, at elast it was, i have mine on 1024x768, and the screen only went black, audio worked well,pitty, cuz it is an awsome game. Try changing your resolution on your screen. Act of war direct action did go well on mine though, a little too much for my nvidia 5700LE graphic card.
cya


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

> 1C&C1]Im having a different problem.
> 
> Its saying that their is a file missing or somthing and i need to retrieve it. It doesnt actually let me do anything though it just sais retry or cancle so i click retry and it installs for a while then sais the same.


Do you have dell? I read somewhere that the same problem when installing sims 2. Something about the new cd rom they use. There is a link in the "common sims 2 problems" somewhere to help fix this problem. Im not sure if this is what is happeneing, but it might be a good option the explore.


----------



## trevor51181 (Nov 22, 2005)

i installed age of empires 3. when it prompted me to change cds, i did, but it kept the reminder on the screen and kept asking for it. even when i try to start the game, i get a prompt that tells me to insert cd1
i do, then the age of empires graphic shows up and that's it.
nothing more.
i followed mighty microsoft's directions on how to fix some similar problems.


it still hates me.
wait for a patch?
complain to a nonexistant tech support?


----------

